# How good is camo?



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

My question to everyone is how much camo is necessary and how much is to much? Personaly I believe you cant have to much.when i have everything covered including my hands and face i have had birds land on me and all around me. And when the dogs come in they come alot closer like as close as 10 to 30 feet. Ofcourse i have seen the guys in jeans and a ball cap also call them in.
I would like to hear what you think about how much camo to use.
Thanks for keeping this site worth reading guys.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

except for snow, i were a carhart coat and jeans 90% of the time. bowhunting is a different story, and i do camo up if i feel like it, but i think breaking up your outline, and staying still is more important. i think good camo does help you move a little more without being detected.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with neb. You can probably get by with just jeans and a shirt (many people do). But to me wearing a camo that helps break up your outline and blend in with the surroundings probably enables you to get by with a little more movement. Who can stay perfectly still for 30 minutes on stand? I can't, especially when its 20 below.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I usually wear head to toe camo. But, BUT, my old gloves where blue, but oof, those things where warm. I also don't care much for camo when squirrel hunting or when it's warm out. I don't have a whole lot in the way of "light weight" camo so squirrels and warm days are usually sweatshirt (or tee-shirt) and blue jeans.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Camo people don't like me at all, :roll: but they ain't paying me so I'll tell you the truth lol. 
You don't need camo, movement is your # one enemy. Modern day predator callers with e-callers or remotes don't really need it because the animal is not looking for you.
Camo is a huge industry making probably billions of dollers and has lot's of advertising to support it's camo...... Does it help? Only if you don't move. :wink:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

up here in south dakota when it gets 20 below you need good warm clothing.. and in most cases you cant find anything warm enough without buying something that has a camo pattern on it.. I think the less moving you do is key but the camo helps hide the small moving you do.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Well thanks for the posts even if its not what I wanted to hear. I am going to go on pretending it is the most important thing about hunting just because i have plenty of it. :-? Although I do believe it helps maybe its not the invisible cloak I wanted it to be. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

pfast

If it makes you feel any better, I don't think having TOO MUCH camo can hurt you any, just remember that you still have to watch those sudden, large movements. A coyote is coming in expecting to see a rabbit if you are using a distress sound. That is a small movement they expect to see, not a big movement.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

you gotta be comfortable with what your doing, if you sit and worry about not wearing enuf camo and being busted wear it! you gotta be able to focus on whats going on around you . the guys who have good success wearing bluejeans and a regular shirt arnt focused on what there wearing, they are hunting. i also have a pile of camo so i wear head to toe


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

pfast said:


> I am going to go on pretending it is the most important thing about hunting


.

The most important thing to pay attention to is wind dirrection.

Camo helps. Esspecialy if your using a mouth call and the coyote has the sound dirrection pinned when he approaches.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been hunting all of my life and hunting yotes for about 5 years now and in the last year just decided to get serious about it. So im not new to the sport but definatly not seasoned. I enjoy reading what works and doesnt work for people.
Some I have applied to my hunting style and some just wont cut it for me.
Since I have the camo I will wear it when I hunt because it cant hurt. I agree about the movement it is key to getting them in. Thanks for the comments its nice to hear from othes people who are serious about it.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> The most important thing to pay attention to is wind dirrection.
> 
> I totally agree with Bbd's comment on the wind.
> 
> When I go out I am camo from head to toe. I guess its a think my dad showed me years ago when he use to take my brother and I goose hunting. He said to make sure you cover your face because to the geese your face looks like a huge bright moon, and I can only imagine that a coyotes eye site is more keen the a goose.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

When you look out in to a CRP field the things that stick out to you the most is the bright things, all of the dark objects seem to be right Lets say you have a bright white rock out there at a 1/4 mile, your eyes will hit it first, rather than the dark rock sitting right next to it. It's the same thing with a coyote.

So it isn't a bad idea to dress darker than your environment. Camo on your head and gloves on your hands will rid the bright white spot. Camo will better your odds. That doesn't mean you have to go to Cabella's or scheels and buy camo that'll run you a $100 bucks, just go down to the boys ranch or a thrift store and pick up some old Army BDU's.

xdeano


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

a hunting buddy of mine just wears on old white butchers coat over his brown camo when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh its toooooo late not to spend the money lol. Prarie ghost and some other style already put the hurt on my wallet the last year or two. But what the heck its all good.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well I already had to brown camo, just went to cabelas and bought some seclusion 3D open country cover ups. white with trees..works very well..and the cost was less then $75 for top and bottoms.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

A few times out deer hunting this past season i went out with jeans, a black and green arctic cat sweatshirt, blaze orange stocking cap, and my blaze orange zip up vest on and sat in crp. One time i had a deer come within ten feet of me and three other times within 10yds. I had so much fun watching them I never even shot at any of them.

I had to be sticking out like a sore thumb with all the orange and the arctic cat green. I think the key for them getting close was when I did move to look at them or reposition that i moved very slowly and tried not to make any noise. I was just sitting in the crp grass and sat in some of the shorter stuff on side hill so i could see everything around me pretty good. Actually had three owls swooping me one of those days with a buck walking right towards me.


----------

